# المرشح الرملي



## mohalrubaie (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ترشيح المياه............................ Water Filtration….
تعمل المرشحات حسب النظريات والأسس الآتية :
• تعمل فجوات الرمال كمصفاة تحجز المواد العالقة ذات الأحجام الكبيرة نسبياً.
• ترسيب بعض المواد العالقة فى فجوات الرمال.
• التصاق بعض المواد العالقة على سطح حبيبات الرمل ، ويساعد على ذلك الخواص الهلامية للمواد العالقة بسبب المواد المخثرة، وكذلك مسارات المياه المتعرجة خلال طبقات الرمل ، التى تزيد من قوة الطرد المركزية.
• اختلاف الشحنات الكهربائية على كل من المواد العالقة وحبيبات الرمال, يساعد على التصاق هذه المواد على حبيبات الرمل.
• تتكون طبقة هلامية من كائنات حية دقيقه نافعه على سطح الرمال تتولى عملية اصطياد وحجز الكائنات الضاره مع المواد العالقة.

أدناه بعض الأبعاد الموصى بها لتصميم الفلتر :
• Filtration velocity: 6-15 m3/m2/h
• Diameter: 50 cm to 1m 1 to 3m
• Filtration area: 0,2 to 0,8 m2 0,8 to 7 m2
• Flow rates: 10L/h to 10 m3/h 10 to 100 m3/h
• Pressure ratings: 4 to10 bar
• Vessel Materials: Epoxy-coated steel, Polyester composite, Stainless steel 
• Bed depth: 1 meter min.​ 


Filtration media
• Anthracite 1.4-1.5 mm
• Sand 0.4-0.8 mm
• Sand 1.0-2.0 mm
• Gravel 2.0-3.15 mm
• Gravel 3.15-5.6 mm
Accessories
• 5-ball or butterfly valves
• 5-butterfly valves
• Top manhole: 2.5 to 6"​


----------



## engmasakhr2010 (23 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
هل هناك مراجع في هذا الموضوع - المرشحات الرملية -


----------



## جمال بشر (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

